

Online Searchers Eager To Share information About Products/Services  - vineet21
http://internetrack.blogspot.com/2008/06/online-searchers-eager-to-share.html
"Consumers who search online are more likely to offer advice on the products and services they have purchased. They also are younger and more affluent than average, and more likely to be considering a high-ticket purchase."
======
phil_KartMe
here is a link to the source research:
<http://www.bigresearch.com/news/big062508.htm>

